# QSI Titan programming tips



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, after almost going nuts today, discovered that the wires from the QSI programming dongle do NOT like to be twisted.

Was going along fine yesterday, then all of a sudden I could not program anything.

Only thing different was the wire from the programmer was kinda looped up in a tight coil... After futzing for a few minutes spread wires out and everything worked... figured I did not have a plug seated or something.

Then today I wired up little 2 pin connectors to everything... the ones Aristo uses.

Put one on the QSI programmer, another on my NCE PowerCab (small portable 3 amp system, make the programming track come to you, and 3 amps to test locos), and another on a 15 foot set of leads with alligator clips to tap power from the mainline.

Then I put the mating connectors on my portable test tracks, a 3 foot and a 5 foot....

Pleased with the convenience of the setup, proceeded to install a Titan Magnum in my Consolidated and ready to program (it had a diesel sound file)...

NO WORKEE....

Finally noticed that the connector I had attached to the programmer had the wires twisted inside tightly for 4 inches... swapped it out for a connector with normal wires... bingo, works perfectly.

Moral: do not twist or coil up your wires from your QSI to your programming track.

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 

Help! I to have had a similar situation, however, here is what happened to me. I had everything set and running in a Bachmann Heisler. Sound (put a small speaker behind the smoke unit and one in back), lights (front rear and cab) and even had the smoke unit hooked up. I had programmed the unit for closest settings to the Heisler I could find, had set the chuff rate and everything. It was running just fine and THEN I decided to set it to run on the long address of 102 (set via the normal NCE way) I set it to 102 (I am using NCE) and then set the Configuration data to 38 and then everything quit talking. 

So I thought, let's go back and reset it. So I hooked up the magnetic reed switch j1a pin 7 and j2a pin 6, set the reed by a magnet and applied power. Nothing. Tried dc as well as dcc, nothing. Tried a direct jumper between the two pins, nothing, no reset, no response. 

I then put it on the programming track. Nothing. I then noticed this post so I separated the wires. Nothing. I then pulled all but the speaker and the motor wires, still nothing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure there are no other loads across the rails. I'd actually remove it from the loco, connect the 2 leads to a DCC programming track (QSI dongle running the CvManager program), and 2 leads to a motor, or motor block, or the QSI dongle running the CvManager program. 

Try to read back any CV. If you can't read CV1 for example, try writing it and reading it. Since you tried the reset (did you have the speaker connected? it would have said reset), it sounds cooked. 

You did not indicate if it is a Titan or older unit. I don't know the length of the warranty, but I would return it to QSI... they should not refuse programming, unless you have damaged it, which does not sound like the case. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
I did take it out of the engine, hooked up just like you said and still nothing. It was strange, everything worked up till I attempted to set the long address and then, nothing. It is the brand new Titan-A for g scale.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen this happen, but only with the early Beta units. I'd send it back before the current production run is sold out. They are already planning the second production run. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Will do. Figures, I am at Cass Mountain and I was installing it in my Heisler for demonstration here at the park (road in the cab of the Heisler yesterday!). It's always the last thing you do!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I had one that was bad as well. I spent many hours trying to get voltage on the pins for the firebox, with no luck. Turns out it was defective, and the sign of that was that when set ito regulated throttle control, it surged really badly. Interesting, since the firebox flicker is tied to the chuff. Back to tony it went.

I have another one on order. I like it, even with the serious frustrations with the documentation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Without setting the last CV as I have put on my site, you will have a hard time measuring any voltage, since it's a pulse. That's separate from your issue with surging, but the new Titan, with the default PID's has never surged for me. 

Sounds like a short somewhere, or the firmware was totally bonkers. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

Thought I would let everyone know how quickly QSI got back to me as it was the next day! Called them and spoke to Tony and no problem, they will take care of it. Nice to see this level of post purchase customer support.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------

